# I bet this is fun



## nealjpage (Nov 3, 2007)

Terri, I thought of you when I saw this camera.  Even _I_ think it's very purdy!

CLICK


----------



## Alpha (Nov 3, 2007)

It is very pretty. Pain in the arse to cut down the film for it, though. You'd have to get a long roll of 4" by lots of feet and cut it down to 4"x10" sheets, or cut 8x10 in half, or I suppose you could cut down some 10"x10" aerial film. 4x10 is a pretty uncommon format these days. Even less common AFAIK, than 7x17.

And the film holders would be $150 a piece, easy.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 3, 2007)

It's only money.:mrgreen:

use an 8x10 camera for 4x10, get another dark slide and modify it to shoot half a sheet at a time.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh man, I remember reading the frustrated threads on APUG about people trying to rig a single 8x10 holder to shoot two 4x10's. It made lith printing sound like a piece of cake.


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2007)

> It made lith printing sound like a piece of cake.


Lith printing IS a piece of cake. :mrgreen: Well, darn near. And it helps to have Tim Rudman at your elbow those first few tries. 

Very pretty camera; love those red bellows! This is one of those cams that would be a lot of fun to play with, but for the reasons mentioned above, I wouldn't want it for a regular-use LF. I'll be perfectly happy when I get up the nerve to go for the Tachihara! It will get the job done for me and has the added plus of being a girly-weight 4x5.  

Thanks for the eye candy, Neal.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a hard enough time controlling normal chemical reactions during development, let alone a chain reaction. 

I've heard you have to do quite a lot of reading up on it before you try.


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I have a hard enough time controlling normal chemical reactions during development, let alone a chain reaction.
> 
> I've heard you have to do quite a lot of reading up on it before you try.


I felt like I had a decent grasp of the concept after looking at Tim Rudman's first book; nothing we did in the workshop was outside of what he had written, so I was indeed mentally prepared. 

Watching infectious development is a total turn on.  You have a different kind of control than in normal B&W developing. You can fool with it any way you want to. Shoot, Max, you'd be in love!    

Sorry for the thread hijack, Neal.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 5, 2007)

terri said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack, Neal.



Quite alright.  Hijack away, guys!


----------

